# Arms tingle doing pushups? Is this bad?



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll get like 50 or 60 pushups in 3 or 4 sets usually somewhat spaced out and then toward the end of a set I'll feel this tingling sensation in my forearm that scares me and makes me think something is breaking like tiny fibers. This is pretty common right around 50 or 60 or so and I don't know what's going on and I feel stuck because I'm not that tired or sore or anything but don't get past this. Any ideas? What should I change? I probably do them 6 days a week but only sometimes to that point because I'm trying to avoid it ... I don't feel like I'm really pushing myself or anything, just trying to slowly incrementally do better. I don't feel sore, although I can feel a little soreness if I squeeze my triceps with my other hand. I don't know what I'm doing, so any help is appreciated! :|


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I get this sometimes too. In my case it's probably just an old case of RSI acting up, which was the reason I started working out in the first place, coupled with the desire to lose weight. Of course, I also have an old injury injury in my left shoulder that compressed my nerves for a while, so I have to train smart as to not aggravate that. 

Do you sit a lot, work from a PC or laptop or whatever? I notice the tingling, when I have it, gets worse when I have also extensively done work using a mouse and keyboard. The soreness in your tricep is to be expected however, I wouldn't worry about that part.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I get this sometimes too. In my case it's probably just an old case of RSI acting up, which was the reason I started working out in the first place, coupled with the desire to lose weight. Of course, I also have an old injury injury in my left shoulder that compressed my nerves for a while, so I have to train smart as to not aggravate that.
> 
> Do you sit a lot, work from a PC or laptop or whatever? I notice the tingling, when I have it, gets worse when I have also extensively done work using a mouse and keyboard. The soreness in your tricep is to be expected however, I wouldn't worry about that part.


I do work from a PC and use my home computer a lot too so that I spend the majority of my life sitting down. :/ The experience I'm describing is only on exertion in middle of a pushup. I haven't experienced this training other muscles, but I've also been less consistent about them because I'm, well, trying to prove to myself that I can have a positive effect. I'm trying trying trying to make a healthier lifestyle and just want to believe that I can. Maybe it's only been on my left side? I'll pay more attention... but yeah, that's a little of why I ask, I'm not sure if maybe it's a wrist problem--I did break it before--although ... I just don't know ... that seems really convenient. That I'm just training wrong is much more believable to me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

senkora said:


> I do work from a PC and use my home computer a lot too so that I spend the majority of my life sitting down. :/ The experience I'm describing is only on exertion in middle of a pushup. I haven't experienced this training other muscles, but I've also been less consistent about them because I'm, well, trying to prove to myself that I can have a positive effect. I'm trying trying trying to make a healthier lifestyle and just want to believe that I can. Maybe it's only been on my left side? I'll pay more attention... but yeah, that's a little of why I ask, I'm not sure if maybe it's a wrist problem--I did break it before--although ... I just don't know ... that seems really convenient. That I'm just training wrong is much more believable to me.


It could be that you're training wrong. It could be that you're training these muscle groups too much, too often for your experience level. How long have you been training for if I can ask? Pushups work out your chest, triceps, delts and abs, and shouldn't be too much of a problem to do them around 5-6 times a week. What does the rest of your training look like?

Should this keep bothering you, I'd advice you to go see a physical therapist if at all possible, share your health issues, let them examine the places that are bothering you, and hopefully they can find out what's wrong with you.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

try massaging the area with a hard surface. stretch, and stretch before


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Is that nerve damage? I got carpal tunnel and it feels like what you describe. You might try to get something to hold onto while you do pushups. Like some barbells or those little handles you can get for doing pushups. Also there's so many variations of pushups try some different ones and see if it stops tingling. If it's something like nerve damage it definitely not something you want to make worse.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I get this too. Might just be pinching the nerve at the elbow due to all the weight on the joint while it is moving.


----------

